# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Suôi về "địa ngục trần gian"

## dulichnt

CÔN ĐẢO HOANG SƠ

Là quần đảo Côn Lôn bao gồm 14 đảo lớn nhỏ nằm ở phía Nam Tây Nam biển Đông cánh Vũng Tàu 97 hải lưu ,cánh mũi Cà Mau 100 hải lưu. Là quần đảo có diện tích rộng 76.71 km, dân cư thưa thớt. Hòn đảo lớn nhất gọi là Côn Đảo (Còn có tên là Phú Hải ) rộng 51.52 km vuông.

Côn Đảo là trung tâm Kinh tế - Chính trị - Xã hội của quần đảo. Côn Đảo có 200 km bờ biển, có rừng rậm quốc gia rộng 6.043 ha là rừng nguyên sinh. Có thảm thực vật phong phú, có rất nhiều loại động vật qúi hiếm vùng nhiệt đới.

Côn Đảo có ngư trường lớn, phạm vi đánh bắt hải sản rộng rất thuận tiện cho các hoạt động dịch vụ phục vụ khai thác xây dựng cơ sở chế biến hải sản xuất khẩu. Có nhiều thắng cảnh và bãi tắm nổi tiếng.

CẦU TÀU
Cầu Tàu được khởi công xây dựng vào văn 1873,với chiều dài là 107m, từ mép lộ trước cổng dinh Chúa Đảo lao thẳng ra vịnh Côn Sơn.Dấu ấn sâu lắng nhất đọng lại di tích lịch sử này. Trong hơn một thế kỷ qua chọn là những phiến đá ngổn ngang, sắp lớp. Những tảng đá đó đã đè nát bao nhiêu thân tù khi họ đưa nó từ núi Chùa về đây. Cái thời đau thương ấy như vẫn còn âm vang trong từng phiến đá và có câu trường hận của tù nhân : "Côn Lôn ơi, viên đá mạng người....".

Cầu Tàu đã từng rợp bóng cờ đỏ sao vàng những ngày Cách Mạng Tháng Tám(1945) thành công ở Côn Đảo. Trên 2000 tù nhân đã trở về tiếp tục cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp. Một số người đã trở thành những đồng chí lãnh đạo Đảng và Nhà nước. Ngày 4/5/1975 trên chuyến tàu đầu tiên ra giải phóng Côn Đảo 500 bức ảnh Bác Hồ được in lụa đã được chuyển tới Cầu Tàu để về đất liền, chấm dứt hơn một thế kỷ "địa ngục trần gian " nơi Côn Đảo.

----------

